# Using AntiDepressants in UAE



## ErkanA (Jan 28, 2017)

Hello,
I am currently planning to come to Dubai in like 2 weeks on a 3 months tourist visa to seek a job. It seems like there is a problem with the medicine I am taking daily which is Effexor XR, it is on restricted/controlled medicine list. Well, I have to take them daily, this is a must. This link says that I will need


> you must carry both a doctor’s prescription as well as a detailed medical report, both of which should be suitable attested


I will try to get that report and prescription from my doctor in English and take 3 months of dose with me. What if I find a job during my stay and get a work visa, so that I will stay more than 3 months? will I be able to see a doctor to get more of the meds legally?

Also I wonder if taking antidepressants does affects job seeking and working life if it is known by people?

Please note that I have searched the forum and found similar topics but they were from 2014-2015, regulations might have been changed so I am asking on a new topic since there is a risk of imprisonment on this subject.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

So long as you have the relevant and correctly attested paperwork for the meds, you'll be fine.

To get medication here, you'll need to see a psychiatrist at either the Dubai Community Healthcare Centre or at one of the hospitals.

Virtually every other person I know here is taking some sort of uppers or downers prescribed for various mental health issues, so it's not an issue.

From personal experience, I advise you NOT to divulge this information to an employer.

Also be aware that many health insurances don't cover these sorts of things. It's getting there, but slowly.


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

Chocoholic said:


> So long as you have the relevant and correctly attested paperwork for the meds, you'll be fine.


Wasn't there a case of a US citizen who had relevant medical paperwork translated and attested by UAE embassy for medical marijuana... who got arrested at the airport in Dubai?

Dubai court jails American despite medicinal marijuana claims | The National

Forget about medical use of marijuana, this guy had his paperwork sorted out, but that doesn't make illegal substances or drugs legal in UAE.

Better check with DHA or whoever else that's relevant.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
To the OP - you can google the UAE medicines price list and if you do, then you will notice that Effexor is on the list of MOH prescribable medications.
This means that it is available here and able to be prescribed by a relevant physician.
Don't underestimate the hoops you will need to jump through to get your prescription attested, if you intend to bring a supply with you.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## lmu313 (Feb 10, 2017)

I had a script on the list as well. Exactly as Chocoholic said, just get the documentation and find a psych when you there. I found that a script and a letter from the prescribing doctor about why I had it (anxiety) was enough. They didn't need a full on folder record. I hope that helps. It really shouldn't be a big deal but, yeah, I also would talk about it to work.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Byja said:


> Wasn't there a case of a US citizen who had relevant medical paperwork translated and attested by UAE embassy for medical marijuana... who got arrested at the airport in Dubai?
> 
> Dubai court jails American despite medicinal marijuana claims | The National
> 
> ...


The difference is banned items/medicine VS restricted medicine. Sounds like OP is talking about medicine that's restricted so having appropriate documentation should be fine?!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Byja said:


> Wasn't there a case of a US citizen who had relevant medical paperwork translated and attested by UAE embassy for medical marijuana... who got arrested at the airport in Dubai?
> 
> Dubai court jails American despite medicinal marijuana claims | The National
> 
> ...


Well that's just stupid. Of course marijuana is going to be illegal even with paperwork - that's a no brainer. The OP is talking about a RESTRICTED and CONTROLLED drug which is only available in hospitals here with a valid prescription. It IS available, but you need to see a psychiatrist to get it prescribed.

Here's some useful information for OP on the subject with the drug he's taken listed and what you need to do:

UAE Travel: Tourist: Drug guidelines - UAEinteract


----------

